

Grep too slow? Use git-grep - evaristo
http://www.developingandstuff.com/2013/07/grep-too-slow-tired-of-waiting-for-it.html

======
gus_massa
Previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8511614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8511614)
(1 point, 5 hours ago, 0 comments)

